# Male Russian (again)



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well! I'm looking for another Male Russian tortoise because the guy that was going to give me that other one sold it to someone else without even telling me! And now I am very sad and looking for another! So now I'm back on the hunt to look for another one! So if anyone one in Southern California or anywhere else! (if your willing to ship) has a male Russian that they can't take care of and want's a good loving home for him! I'm your guy! PM me please! Thanks! 

~TortoiseBoy


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 15, 2012)

(for free)


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 17, 2012)

I would also be interested in being part of a rescue program! So if anyone has a rescue male Russian PM me! 

~TortoiseBoy


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Laura (Aug 24, 2012)

keep checking craigslist.. or your local shelters...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 24, 2012)

Laura said:


> keep checking craigslist.. or your local shelters...



Does anyone know of any local shelters in SO CA


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm still here just so you know!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 4, 2012)

Laura said:


> keep checking craigslist.. or your local shelters...



I don't know of any in Palmdale California....


----------



## dmmj (Sep 4, 2012)

Just an FYI when most shelters here in CA get tortoises most of them go to the CTTC, not all mind you but most do, our adoption chairwoman gets calls all of the time for tortoises and box turtles.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 4, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Just an FYI when most shelters here in CA get tortoises most of them go to the CTTC, not all mind you but most do, our adoption chairwoman gets calls all of the time for tortoises and box turtles.



Well can they give any to me?! XD


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 20, 2012)

I believe you have to contact the CTTC, probably file an application, etc., and wait for one to be available.

Really, keep checking craigslist. Male Russians appear much more often than females.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 20, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> I believe you have to contact the CTTC, probably file an application, etc., and wait for one to be available.
> 
> Really, keep checking craigslist. Male Russians appear much more often than females.



I have been checking cl EVERYDAY, and I have seen about 5 female's. And no males. How do I contact the CTTC?


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I don't live in California, but here is the web site. They have local chapters, so investigate the site.

http://www.tortoise.org/


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 21, 2012)

You live in Palmdale? I used to live in Lancaster haha. Well I live in San Diego now and the San Diego Turtle & Tortoise Society has a lot of male russian rescues you can adopt. Im not sure if I know any near you. Best wishes!

-Drew


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 21, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> You live in Palmdale? I used to live in Lancaster haha. Well I live in San Diego now and the San Diego Turtle & Tortoise Society has a lot of male russian rescues you can adopt. Im not sure if I know any near you. Best wishes!
> 
> -Drew



Thanks


----------



## Vishnu2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Patience is key.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 22, 2012)

I know..... But I have been waiting for quite a few months....


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok I'm willing to pay a $50.00 fee.


----------

